# Is black hair really optimal?



## .👽. (Apr 3, 2020)

I think non whites like arabs or asian need lighter hair or could pull it off better. Maybe just dye some parts of the hair idk to light brown or blonde? Opinion?


----------



## john2 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes.

Dark brown, Darker shades of Golden and total black are ideal.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 3, 2020)

dark brown is ideal


----------



## .👽. (Apr 3, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> dark brown is ideal


Doesnt f.e. neymar look better with lighter hair like blonde?


----------



## homesick (Apr 3, 2020)

if ur white black hair can be good

black hair isnt a halo or anything special tho if you are indian, asian, arabic, etc


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 3, 2020)

Light brown/dirty blonde/ dark brown hair 
Are the most ideal hair colors 

Black hair looks too ethnic imo


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 3, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Doesnt f.e. neymar look better with lighter hair like blonde?


looks like shit either way




hair like this is ideal


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 3, 2020)

Actual Black hair only exists on gooks, so dark brown is ideal


----------



## .👽. (Apr 3, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> looks like shit either way
> View attachment 335520
> 
> hair like this is ideal


Hes white tho


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 3, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Hes white tho


its ideal for all


----------



## Madhate (Apr 3, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Actual Black hair only exists on gooks, so dark brown is ideal


?
I'm white and i have black hair


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Apr 3, 2020)

Chestnut to dark brown for it forms a complementary color harmony with blue eyes and light skin. Their compatibility is unconditional.
















Of course other colorings can form attractive harmonies (e.g. blonde hair and light blue or green eyes / dark hair, tanned skin and light brown eyes):


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 3, 2020)

Madhate said:


> ?
> I'm white and i have black hair


It's really dark brown, for me too


----------



## Caligula (Apr 3, 2020)

Lotta copers ITT, ginger is Ideal


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 3, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Yes
> View attachment 335705


B-b-but harmony


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I think non whites like arabs or asian need lighter hair or could pull it off better. Maybe just dye some parts of the hair idk to light brown or blonde? Opinion?
> 
> View attachment 335402


I kinda look like him


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 3, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> looks like shit either way
> View attachment 335520
> 
> hair like this is ideal


Chico = ideal


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 3, 2020)

DO NOT HAVE BLACK HAIR IF YOU ARE INDIAN. 

GET YOUR HAIR DARK BROWN AT LEAST. IDEALLY MEDIUM BROWN HAIR


----------



## garfyld (Apr 3, 2020)

Brown(Chico, Gandy, O'Pry)>Black(Zayn Malik, Will Smith)>Blonde(Hemsworth, Pitt)>Ginger(Ed Sheeran)

Darker is better than lighter


----------



## .👽. (Apr 3, 2020)

garfyld said:


> Brown(Chico, Gandy, O'Pry)>Black(Zayn Malik, Will Smith)>Blonde(Hemsworth, Pitt)>Ginger(Ed Sheeran)
> 
> Darker is better than lighter


Question missed...


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Apr 9, 2020)

Darker the better in men. Thick dark eyebrows+dark hair+ masculine face= high class gigachad. Gandy is the perfect example.







EXCEPTIONS: Ethnics. Black hair is ideal on WHITE MEN. Now black hair in white men is pretty rare so I went with gandy that's more like dark brown.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 9, 2020)

Brown, black looks ethnic


Gaia262 said:


> DO NOT HAVE BLACK HAIR IF YOU ARE INDIAN.
> 
> GET YOUR HAIR DARK BROWN AT LEAST. IDEALLY MEDIUM BROWN HAIR
> 
> View attachment 335725


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 9, 2020)

Black everything is optimal


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 9, 2020)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Black everything is optimal


Nahhh 

Brown mogs 

Black is too ethnic imo unless you are fair skinned and light blue eyes AKA north Atlantid than yeah it would work 

But ideally you want to have brown hair


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 10, 2020)

pitch black is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> pitch black is ideal


That’s asian hair


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> That’s asian hair











stop disregarding the dark features rule of lookism just cuz ur hair isnt black

its common knowledge guys without dark hair r twinks

hence why blond girls r the hottest

keep denying dimorphism


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 10, 2020)

Depends on eye color. For coloured eyes, dark hair is optimal. For deathnic brown, light brown is optimum.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> stop disregarding the dark features rule of lookism just cuz ur hair isnt black
> 
> its common knowledge guys without dark hair r twinks
> 
> ...


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 10, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> pitch black is ideal


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 10, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Cope


spoken by the light haired twink cuck


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 10, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I think non whites like arabs or asian need lighter hair or could pull it off better. Maybe just dye some parts of the hair idk to light brown or blonde? Opinion?
> 
> View attachment 335402


No they look like pakis


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 10, 2020)

Only on whites because of contrast. Blacks look good with Colored Highlights.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 10, 2020)

Black hair/eyebrows give better contrast to your facial features so more often than not it’s the ideal color


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 10, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> spoken by the light haired twink cuck







No


----------

